# Timberline or OC oakridge shingles?



## Kmk42019 (Sep 21, 2016)

We need our roof replaced on our house. We have 2 estimates that are roughly the same price(different gutter guards) but the shingles offered are different. One is the Owens Corning oakridge shingles(with rhino gutter guard) and the other is the gaf timberline series(with leaf relief gutter guard). Which is the better option of the 2?


----------



## Coverallsolutions (Jan 17, 2017)

Both are good roofing shingles. I think a better choice is Owens Corning Duration.http://www.coverallsolutions.com


----------

